

ES6 Symbols - hazz
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Symbol

======
kendallpark
Is this even JavaScript???

Man, I can't wait until ES6 is out. Get pumped.

------
avmich
What's the rationale for creating Symbols?

~~~
bzbarsky
The idea is to be able to create unique property names. Not just "generate a
random string and hope it's unique", but actually unique.

